# 5.11 BLS 2000 bag review?



## Mooha182 (Oct 28, 2011)

I am in a situation, my military unit wants me to provide standard first responder care to events (like "fun runs") and the medical detachment is willing to give me whatever I need (within reason) to provide adequate treatment until the big guns (local ambulance service, the clinic doesn't have any real first response capabilities) arrive. Since I am not military medical person but an EMT, I guess I am the most qualified next to our Army CLS types. 

I wanted to get opinions on the durability, size, and useability of the 5.11 2000 series bags. Hard cases are out of the question, especially since I could be ground pounding with it when traveling as a unit. Right now, I have a standard CLS bag I was issued when I was qualified by a previous unit. It doesn't hold all of the "fun run" stuff as well as it does for combat trauma supplies. I know everyone gets O2 but there is always the added weight and issues related to transporting it. Whats your thoughts on ditching the D? I am also open to other suggestions if you know of any similar bags. 

Luckily tomorrows "fun run" is looking to be snowed out so I have some time to make a good decision.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 28, 2011)

Mooha182 said:


> I know everyone gets O2



Negative. Everyone does not get O2. They get O2 if it is indicated. Oxygen is a medication.

How far are you ground pounding? You want something easy to carry, think backpack style.

I don't quite understand why the military isn't issuing your equipment. Your best bet is to buy a pre-stocked kit then add to it.


----------



## Mooha182 (Oct 28, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Negative. Everyone does not get O2. They get O2 if it is indicated. Oxygen is a medication.
> 
> How far are you ground pounding? You want something easy to carry, think backpack style.
> 
> I don't quite understand why the military isn't issuing your equipment. Your best bet is to buy a pre-stocked kit then add to it.



It could be "variable" but it would be going with my unit's other gear. My unit is a self supporting joint force "purple" unit that has a strong appetite for travel. For the time being, I most likely will be doing what I was going to do tomorrow: ride tail in the GOV and pickup the needy. The other situation is at the airport terminal or bag dragging to the hotel, where I primarily will be. 

As a comm guy, I don't think they can directly issue me a medical bag but they can buy the medical clinic one for me to "use" for official functions kind of the way the procure the GOV for unit events. I don't pretend to understand how the logistics people sort these things out but they definitely haven't sorted out my steel toe boots yet either...<_<


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 28, 2011)

That bag is epic from what I've seen..... juast sayin

I'd personally like to have one when I do medical standbys


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 29, 2011)

I won't lie I don't understand your military lingo. 

You shouldn't have to go looking for your own gear if they are asking you to do something, it should be issued to you. If your out of your MOS then that makes sense, if that's the care why don't they attach a medic for these situations?

Airport terminals are big, I vote backpack style but im not the biggest guy so if rather carry it on my shoulders than in one arm.

I'll say it again everyone doesn't get oxygen, they get it when it's indicated.


----------



## Mooha182 (Oct 29, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I won't lie I don't understand your military lingo.
> 
> You shouldn't have to go looking for your own gear if they are asking you to do something, it should be issued to you. If your out of your MOS then that makes sense, if that's the care why don't they attach a medic for these situations?
> 
> ...



Correct; being anything medical is completely outside of my normal job. I really don't know why they won't pull people out of the clinic but it maybe because they don't have a lot of people - I only saw 2 of them in there yesterday. 

Either way, how heavy can some of these bags weigh when loaded? Has anyone used the Responder 24 or 84 series bags from 5.11? I was trying to avoid getting a STOMP II or something crazy large because of the weight.


----------

